# Help with DH's work cloths



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

My DH works at a boatyard. He does everything from mechanic work, to painting bottoms, sides, to fiberglass work. So in one day, he will have grease and oil, to epoxy resin, to copper based bottom paint, epoxy paint and regular oil based paint on his cloths.:run:gre:

I work full time, have three kids and a farm to keep up as well so don't have all day to hand scrub his shirts and pants before washing in the machine.

I use All, free and clear on all our cloths and sheets. Also use washing soda in every load.

What can i do to help get his cloths clean?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

I picked up some DIRTY JOBS powder and spray> It really seems to help our laundry. The job my husband works at washes the uniforms, but he has worn some "regular" clothes to work and they dont get washed by the company.
Does your washer have a pre-wash, or if it is an older washer , you could just run a load and keep the top open to soak it with whatever you choose to use.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a similar wash load and use Tide as well as a couple drops of blue dawn dish soap and hot water for mine they come out mostly stain free. I wish I could wear
coveralls, it would sure help protect clothes.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Spray the really bad places with Simple Green as soon as possible. I'm lucky enough to have kept an old washer and dryer and use them just for greasy work clothes (DH's shop had the perfect corner for them)!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm another believer in Simple Green. 
I not only spot-treat with it, but DH's work clothes are always washed with an extra half cup or so added to the wash, too. And HOT water.
It won't get them pristine clean or anything, but they'll be fairly close.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## GrandmaKitty (Apr 20, 2012)

My husband works where his clothes get grease, paint, etc. on them. The company uses a dry cleaning service for uniforms now, but I used to struggle keeping his clothes relatively clean. 

The dry cleaning fluid in the commercial machines are supposed to be really good at taking it out. But only you can decide if that's really worth it to you. I think some laundromats have a machine. (It wasn't worth it to us... we didn't have the $$.)


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lestoil is great on grease, if you hang it out on the line you can air out the Piney smell.

Pour it on greasy stain and use with your detergent.


----------



## Treelady (May 12, 2012)

Believe it or not a can of coca-cola poured into the wash cuts the grease also.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I would second the Lestoil. It works great on so many types of stains.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I third the suggestion of Lestoil. It's the only thing I have found to get the grease off the kid's crew clothes after they've oiled all the boat slides.


----------

